
Why Chris Anderson's "Long Tail" theory might be all wrong - cawel
http://www.slate.com/id/2195151
======
cawel
I didn't like the subtitle though: _Why Chris Anderson's theory of the digital
world might be all wrong_.

Anderson explains on this blog
([http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2008/06/excellent-
hbr-...](http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2008/06/excellent-hbr-p.html) )
that Elberse uses different definitions for 'tail' and 'head'. So it's all
about definitions, rather than having posited wrong claims.

The article's author never disproves Anderson's theory. So it's a bold
statement to say it _might be all wrong_.

------
lakeeffect
The only reason the long tail is wrong is if people aren't marketed what they
really want.

------
ScottWhigham
If it's on slate, it must be worth reading!

